# 750$ 318 Pics



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and I finally got some pics of my ride today and thought I'd share them with y'all. I purchased this last year from a local JD dealer. Funny thing about this is, this isn't the one I was looking to buy. That one was going to be mine until the dealer said he couldn't sell it because it was up for auction and they couldn't remove it from the site. This was their next option that was listed for 1500$, and the sales guy piped up to the manager about selling this one for the same 750$. Manager said it was at another location and that they could transfer it here but I didn't have to take it if I didn't want it. But yes, if I wanted it they would sell it to me for the agreed price. It came in with a flat tire and it didn't run very good, so I said plug the tire so I could play with it, and do something about smoothing out the idle on it and I'll take it. Shortly after taking it home I took it to the doctor and told them to make it better. After 85$ this thing runs amazing. I am looking to put an electric fuel pump on it because it takes a while to get the fuel to the carb. I guess I'm used to fuel injection. Anyway, after some new shoes and taking the weights from the 214 and changing the seat, this is it. The deck needs some attention because some of the repairs done to it are all dog knotted up and needs to be cleaned up. The center spindle needs to be straightened up and some cracks need welded. But it should be ok after that, if not, I'll buy a different one and go from there. 

Anyway, Dad would be proud.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thief! :lmao:


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Ahh Ernie, it's ok. I don't get deals like this all the time, this just happened to be an accident that came my way and I took advantage of it, God is good. But yeah, gotta love it! Stole it publicly. I don't think the manager was wanting to let it go for that, but cash talks and the other walks.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice looking, low hr, 318. If all is OK, it was a steal.

One of the first things I'd recommend is to replace the "clear" sight tube on the right side of the trans. As they age the plastic gets hard and cracks and there goes your trans fluid.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Mickey, All I've done to it just what I've listed above. I need to change the fluid in it and install a new filter. It looks like there has been some tranny fluid added to it at some time. If there was a way to flush the system, that would be helpful, but I think a drain and filter is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Keithf (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok, so riding around my yard this summer, I've noticed that the front axle pops when I turn and when on a hill, the wheels don't settle down without a big pop. Is it possible that the pivot bushing is worn? I haven't tore it down yet, but I'm willing to bet that's where my issue is. I made the repairs on the deck and have since ordered new rollers and wheels for it as well. The repair went well and now it mows pretty level. That made me happy, happy, happy.


----------

